# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Maximum number of Columns in a table

## samijohn

What is the maximum number of columns in a table? As you can see in my attachment, table MortgageBank has 22 tables. Is this ok?


Thanks

----------


## rmiao

Sql2k8 r2 can have 1024 columns per regular table or 30000 columns per wide table.

----------


## samijohn

My table MortgageBankID satisfies first normal form but not the second and third? Do I create a composite key with MortgageBankID and SocialSecurity  number?

Thanks

----------


## rmiao

Please don't cross post, http://forums.databasejournal.com/sh...rd-Normal-Form

----------

